# American Horror Story (Contiene Spoiler)



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2012)

È iniziata la seconda stagione. Un telefilm molto particolare!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto la 1a stagione,interessante direi.Dov'è trasmessa la seconda???


----------



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sempre su fox, però onestamente non so da quando. Io ho visto la prima in lingua originale


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2012)

THanks


----------



## Livestrong (25 Ottobre 2012)

Uscita la s02e02 !


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2012)

Da amante di film horror devo dire che questa nuova stagione è mooolto ben fatta. ottima regia soprattutto. non indicata per i deboli di cuore.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Da amante di film horror devo dire che questa nuova stagione è mooolto ben fatta. ottima regia soprattutto. non indicata per i deboli di cuore.



Lo definisci horror? Secondo me è un genere molto particolare, non saprei bene come inquadrarlo


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2012)

Sono riuscito a vedere oggi la s02e05... Tanta roba!


----------



## Vinz (18 Novembre 2012)

Sto alla 1x04, meenghia... è inquietante


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2012)

se lo0 vedessi nn dormirei per mesi, anche se nn so cosè


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È iniziata la seconda stagione. Un telefilm molto particolare!



particolare come Fringe direi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cris ha scritto:


> se lo0 vedessi nn dormirei per mesi, anche se nn so cosè


 [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] c'e' una strafiga di nome adelaide che ti sogneresti tutte le notti, fidati


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2012)

molto molto bella la prima stagione


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ho finito di vedere anche la seconda!

Migliore della prima secondo me, e anche nettamente.


----------



## Ale (7 Febbraio 2013)

ho visto la prima...: FIGATA ASSOLUTA.


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

seconda stagione fenomenale, finita giusto adesso di vedere. Probabilmente la miglior serie tv in assoluto che io abbia mai visto.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Febbraio 2013)

nelle ultime puntate si è un po' perso


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

Seconda stagione fantastica, bellissima. Grande telefilm


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

*La canzone Dominique della seconda Serie di American Horror Story Asylum. Video da Youtube*


----------



## Ale (18 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Marie', che interpretazione hai dato della scena finale?


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

Più che altro tutta la serie: alla fine, di horror, non c'è praticamente nulla. Le prime puntate lasciano pensare a mostri, spiriti, e via dicendo. Ma la conclusione si discosta tantissimi da quello che uno credeva essere il focus della serie. E mi è piaciuta particolarmente proprio per questo motivo.

L'unica cosa che mi ha lasciato un pò "deluso" è stata la presenza degli alieni. Che non è stata per nulla spiegata


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ho guardato la prima serie ( clamorosa ) sono a più della metà della seconda ( meno bella..troppa roba.. diavoli ,nazi , possessioni , alieni ..omicidi ecc ecc ) e ho visto la prima puntata della 4 .. 

tra poco quando finisco la 2 inizio la 3..


----------



## Brain84 (28 Febbraio 2015)

*1a stagione:* bella e interessante
*2a stagione: *la mia preferita, Dominque è una nenia spaventosa e la Lange è in splendida forma
*3a stagione: *carina, il tema streghe mi garba, anche il personaggio della Kathy Bates merita. Bello anche il fatto che si rifacciano a vere credenze popolari
*4a stagione:* oscena, insulsa e senza senso, la prima parte con il clown Twisty è fatta bene, lui è stra inquietante, ma poi è tutta una poltiglia senza senso, si salva la Lange e un altro attore che non posso rivelare per spoiler. 

Nella nuova stagione American Horror Story - Hotel - hanno annunciato che ci sarà Lady Gaga come attrice principale visto che la Lange abbandona e già mi vengono i conati


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2018)

Uppo n'attimo

Ho finito di vedere la seconda.. alla fine di Horror non c'è nulla. La parte degli alieni peccato poco approfondita penso che il tizio del cancro sia stato preso proprio da loro curato. 

Ora sto vedendo la terza bah..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Settembre 2018)

Ho visto la prima serie e mi è bastata.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uppo n'attimo
> 
> Ho finito di vedere la seconda.. alla fine di Horror non c'è nulla. La parte degli alieni peccato poco approfondita penso che il tizio del cancro sia stato preso proprio da loro curato.
> 
> Ora sto vedendo la terza bah..



Se non ti ha convinto la seconda non guardare neppure le altre 

Se cerchi una serie televisiva veramente d'horror guarda Channel Zero.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Settembre 2018)

Com'è? Ne ho sempre sentito parlare ma non l'ho mai iniziata. Ho paura sia un miscuglio di trash...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se non ti ha convinto la seconda non guardare neppure le altre
> 
> Se cerchi una serie televisiva veramente d'horror guarda Channel Zero.



Beh ogni stagione è indipendente. Non è male questa seconda, ora sono alla terza è mi sembra ridicola con sabrina vita da strega. 
Ok grazie per il consiglio darò un'occhiata.


----------

